# Probleme mit nv4_disp.dll



## _root (3. November 2004)

Hi all ...
Ich habe ein Problem. 
Erstmal meine Hardware:
Mainboard: *ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe*
OnBoard Sound: *nVidia nForce 5.1*
OnBoard LAN I: *NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller 100*
OnBoard LAN II: *Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet*
zusätzliche LANKarte: *Teledat Fast Ethernet 100 PCI*
CPU: *AMD Athlon XP 3000+* 
Speicher: *1024 MB DDR CORSAIR TWINX Dual Channel*
Grafikkarte: *GeForce 4 Ti 4200*
Soundkarte: *Creativ SoundBlaster Live 5.1! digital*
Netzteil: *NoName 350 Watt*
DVD Laufwerk: *Pioneer DVD SlotIn Laufwerk*
CD Brenner: *LiteON 40x CD Brenner*
TV-Karte: *Hauppauge WinTV PCI-FM*
OS: *Windows XP Professional SP1*
1x 80 GB IBM IDE Festplatte 7200 RPM
1x 40 GB WD IDE Festplatte 5400 RPM
1x 160 GB Samsung SATA Festplatte 7200 RPM

------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Counterstrike spiele, kackt der Rechner mit Bluescreen ab. In der Regel steht dann da das dieD datei 
nv4_disp.dll dafür verantwortlich ist.

Ich habe den neusten

66.81_win2kxp_international.exe
Treiber(beta) von nVidia. Bei dem 

61.77_win2kxp_international.exe

ist es genau das selbe.

MfG und thx schonmal 
Tobi


----------



## digiTAL (3. November 2004)

hi,

ich glaube nicht das die neusten treiber von nvidia noch deine graka unterstüzten, ich würde eine tiefere version nehmen. oder du nimmst dein standart treiber von deiner graka. im endeffekt bringen die neuen treiber nicht immer viel mehr leistung.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## _root (3. November 2004)

Wo kann ich denn ältere Treiber laden ?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (3. November 2004)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, kann an einer Überhitzung der Grafikkarte oder des Prozessors liegen. Weil dann schaltet das irgendwann ab und die dll macht den Fehler.
Bei mir gehts seit ich beides besser kühle.
Was auch möglich ist, dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr genug Strom bekommt, den sie unter Last benötigt. Vieleicht ma ein stärkeres Nezteil probieren.
Gruß GalaxyWarrior

PS: Kannst ma probieren bei geringerer Auflösung zu spielen. Das kann temorär helfen. Würde ich machen bevor ich was anderes umbaue.


----------



## digiTAL (3. November 2004)

die 44.xx Reihe ist für die 4Ti 4x00 der beste Treiber. 
Im 3D Mark 01 merkt man das auch ganz klar und bekommt ca. 500Punkte mehr wie mit den aktuellen Forceware Treibern die speziell für die neue FX-Serie entwickelt wird und allerlei Verbesserungen und Neuerungen enthält der die GF4 Karten nur unötig ausbremst. 

mfg digiTALE


----------



## _root (3. November 2004)

Ich habe schonmal geguckt ... wo bekomme ich soeinen alten Treiber noch her ?


----------



## digiTAL (3. November 2004)

bei google einfach "detonator 44.71" oder  " -- 43.45 " eigeben und schauen wo man den treiber downloaden kann!

mfg digiTALE


----------

